# Overclocking E8400 Suggestions



## smu122 (Dec 22, 2007)

I was hoping to overclock my processor slightly... not too extreme, buy i dont think i have the required hardware. I have the stock intel heatsink and the RAM might be too cheap?

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e1...2/CPUZ/CPU.jpg
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e14/smu52/CPUZ/MB.jpg
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e1...UZ/Memory1.jpg
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e1...UZ/Memory2.jpg

Would it be safe to increase FSB just a little, in the pictures, I increased the FSB from 1333 stock to 1338. And my idle CPU is 50C and reaches 70C during Call of Duty 4
I have a 650W CoolerMaster PowerSupply. I mostly use my PC for gaming. Thanks


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

List all hardware specs including power supply wattage and brand.
What version of power supply, extreme, super duper,, or what.
Only one of your pics showed up, not much help..


----------



## smu122 (Dec 22, 2007)

Much apologies... 

CPU-Z screens:
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e14/smu52/CPUZ/CPU.jpg
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e14/smu52/CPUZ/MB.jpg
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e14/smu52/CPUZ/Memory1.jpg
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e14/smu52/CPUZ/Memory2.jpg

And This i my Power Supply: CoolerMaster 650W Extreme Power Duo:

http://www.motherboards.org/reviews/hardware/1648_2.html

Thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

In my opinion you need to get an aftermarket cooler if your going to be overclocking, stock heatsinks are suppose to work at cpus running at stock speed.

70 degrees is very high you are only 2 degrees of burning the chip as it's max is 72 if I remember correctly. you should aim at not going above 60 degrees and you need to use a stress testing program even for the slightest overclock. So download prime95 or OCCT or Orthos to stress the cpu. Get RealTemp to monitor the temps and set the TJ max setting to 95 and have this running whilst running a stress test. you also need to get memtest86 and to stress your ram. you should run a stress test for a few hours atleast 4 imo. Memtest will be fine for a full pass though.

My E8400 overclocks a lot but I have some good components. Overclocking is a relative thing, if all components can be pushed then you should achieve good results but if they can't you won't. A slight overclock wont really show you any preformance increase whereas a medium to big overclock will. Try rasing your FSB by 20 if it boots into windows increase it slightly and keep doing it till you get BSOD then lower to one where you get a boot then your onto changing voltages etc


----------



## smu122 (Dec 22, 2007)

while running ORTHOS, my cpu temperatures are at 77C. Is something wrong with my HS. I have artic silver 5 recently placed. Maybe i should put back to stock?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

smu122 said:


> while running ORTHOS, my cpu temperatures are at 85C !


That's way to high your 15 degress of starting a fire and you don't want to do that.


----------



## smu122 (Dec 22, 2007)

Im getting same temps with stock speeds (77C). Should i purchase a new heatsink?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

smu122 said:


> Im getting same temps with stock speeds (77C). Should i purchase a new heatsink?


If you are getting 77 degrees at stock speeds then yes something is wrong, I would expect that you have either put too much thermal paste on as this has the opposit effect of what it's supposed to do. It acts as an insulator instead of a dissipator.

or your cooler is dodgy but the second isn't as likely as the first.

What cooler are you using?


----------



## smu122 (Dec 22, 2007)

Just the stock heatsink, and two case fans....

http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2132


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

ah well you should never overclock with a stock heatsink. They are designed to cool a cpu running at stock speeds and nothing else. Becuase you have had it overclocked you could have damaged the stock cooler and that is now why you original cpu speed is showing high tempreatures.

You need to get an aftermarket cooler and probably another couple of cas fans if you are going to overclock


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

also what sort of power supply do you have?
what motherboard?
what and how much RAM do you have?


----------



## smu122 (Dec 22, 2007)

And This i my Power Supply: CoolerMaster 650W Extreme Power Duo:
http://www.motherboards.org/reviews/hardware/1648_1.html

MB:
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e14/smu52/CPUZ/MB.jpg

Mem:
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e14/smu52/CPUZ/Memory2.jpg

2G Mushkin


----------



## smu122 (Dec 22, 2007)

Btw, What Heatsink would you recommend according to my processor? I am kind of tight on space...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well you might be ok with that equipment but you need to take the cooler off, take of the thermal paste of the cooler and cpu with some arti-clean and reapply it but only when you have a better cpu cooler


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

If I was to recommend a PSU then it would be a seasonic M12 (which is what I have) or a corsair 750THX which is what a lot of people recommend on here. Before you go getting better power supplies I definetly think it's a thermal pasted issue with your system and a cooling issue


----------



## smu122 (Dec 22, 2007)

Do you think this will do well and fit?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134


And i only went 5mhz over FSB, do you really think i damaged components?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes it will fit and will do a decent job you need to look for a Socket 775 cooler and you need to investigate your hardware purchases thoroughly before buying (by reading reviews etc).

When you get another cooler you may have to take out you motherboard to be able to install it as some require a back plate to be installed on the other side of the mobo.

I use a tuniq towe but they are very big so you need plenty of room but they are very good.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes it will fit and will do a decent job you need to look for a Socket 775 cooler and you need to investigate your hardware purchases thoroughly before buying (by reading reviews etc).

When you get another cooler you may have to take out you motherboard to be able to install it as some require a back plate to be installed on the other side of the mobo.

I use a tuniq towe but they are very big so you need plenty of room but they are very good.


----------



## smu122 (Dec 22, 2007)

Great, also i had a question about "Enhanced Intel Speedstep Tech." should i enable this in BIOS. Would enabling it help cooling?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it could do, what that does is it throttles the speed of the cpu when it is not being used to it's fullest extent. This is usually enabled from the start and switched off when overclocking.


----------



## smu122 (Dec 22, 2007)

Okay,Ill order the new cooler and see the results.... 

Thankyou for all the help


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

no problem. Remember you will need some arti clean to take the old thermal paste of the cpu and reapply some new thermal paste this is how you do it properly http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/appinstruct/as5/ins_as5_intel_quad_wcap.pdf


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

You don't really need ArctiClean. 90+% isopropyl alcohol and conical coffee filters will do just fine, and are cheaper and can be used for other things (such as cleaning cuts and making coffee  ).


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

as long as you don't end up with a coffee stained cpu


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Phædrus2401 said:


> You don't really need ArctiClean. 90+% isopropyl alcohol and conical coffee filters will do just fine, and are cheaper and can be used for other things (such as cleaning cuts and making coffee  ).



this is true; however we must be very careful to explain the common $1.00 bottle of rubbing alcohol is not the stuff to be used! the common rubbing alcohol is like 50% water and other ingredients you dont want lingering in a motherboards cpu socket.

the stuff you get at drug stores that over 90% pure is the one you want; it will evaporate when done cleaning.

myself; I prefer goof-off the paint remover .......but any high solvent cleaner will do the trick as long as it evaporates completely and quickly without residue


----------

